# spoiled meat?



## Pogo0685 (Mar 30, 2011)

One of my friends has a freezer full of all kinds of meat that he says is spoiled, he said the electricity went out and it thawed then it came back on and re froze is this safe to feed my dogs? I think there is all kinds of meat in it including game meat because he is a hunter. And also what about a dead deer that is on the side of the road? If its fresh or I do it I will tag it and take it for my family but if its say a day or two old? In the dead of winter so it would be frozen maybe? If so this is going to be so easy to do. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its perfectly safe for the dogs. They are built to tolerate higher loads of bacteria than we are. 

We've thought about picking up a fresh, roadkill deer before...but it would have to be super fresh and you'd have to be able to process it quickly. I'm pretty sure you'd have to call and get a tag for it if you were going to take it. Even in the dead of winter, it will go bad. Especially here in CO where the temp is up and down so much. Plus a dead animal on the side of the road for a few days will pick up all kinds of nasty chemicals and contaminants from cars, etc.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

I know animals in the wild will eat spoiled meat but honestly I would never feed that to mine.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I have no problem feeding spoiled meat to our dogs. They love it


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Pogo0685 said:


> One of my friends has a freezer full of all kinds of meat that he says is spoiled, he said the electricity went out and it thawed then it came back on and re froze is this safe to feed my dogs?


I got some like that for my dogs one time. The problem is when I thawed out the meat, it really started stinking. I fed like that for a few days but stopped because I couldn't stand the smell in the house. Maybe if you fed it frozen it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Pogo0685 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I figure I will take it and see how it works out, if its really bad I will leave it out in the field for the coyotes but if my dogs can eat it and I can stand the smell it might have I will feed it to them, cant beat a free freezer full of meat! My parents just told me that they have elk in their freezer from over 6 years ago that I can have.... So that will be a huge help and I ordered my first box of chicken necks and backs so as soon as I run out of kibble (in the next day or 2) I will start on raw! Yay I am so excited.


----------

